# APPLE/JALAPEÑO WINE



## Runningwolf (Sep 1, 2010)

I have searched the forums and internet high and low for just the right Jalapeño wine. I got an OB Green Apple kit from George to use as a base. The day before it arrivedI found a recipe that was just what I was looking for. Almost exactly two years ago Northern Winos posted a recipe for Apple/Jalapeño wine that she started. I tweaked the recipe a little bit adding golden raisins. Besides Northern Winos I want to thank Wade for a bit of his knowledge when I asked. The Fermentation was so strong on day two I put the primary in the laundry sink because I was afraid of it spilling over. Today I put it in a small tub on the table with a lid just laying on it. Withing 3-4 hours the surface of the table was sticky but I am not quiet sure why. I had a lid lying on it but them damn little beasties are really chasing down them sugars. Below is the recipe I used.



Jalapeño Wine<?amespace prefix = o ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" />

Day one
Apple juice for 6 gallons or more
6 cans of apple concentrate (to boost and layer flavors)
sugar 5 lbs to a 1.086abv
tannin 1.5tsp
acid blend 4tsp
ascorbic acid 1tsp (to help with oxidizing)
kmeta 1/4tsp
70 jalapeños

Day 2


2 pounds of raisins after fermentation starts
pectic enzyme 3tsp
yeast energizer 3 tsp
yeast nutrient 1.5 tsp
lalvin 1118 yeast
MondayI added all of the above to make about 6.5 gallons so I had extra for topping. After stirring by hand I used the drill mixer also. I sliced the Jalapeño’s in ¼ slices and put in strainer bag with the seeds. I started a yeast starter with 2/3 of the must and 1/3 water to mix in tomorrow.
Monday night the starter was kicking so I addedthe pectic enzyme, energizer, nutrient and yeast starter.Tuesday morning I addedthe raisinsas the fermentation was going pretty good and I had wanted to hold off due to the sulphate's in them.




Day one










Day three, Peppers are sinking and Raisins are coming to the top


----------



## grapeman (Sep 2, 2010)

Looks great Dan. It should make a great wine to cook with and sip on. The jallopy-peenos add a wonderful flavor to all you recipes.


----------



## LittleLeroy (Sep 2, 2010)

runningwolf I am making a OB green apple kit right now. What were you going to do with the kit? Were you just going to make it and add jalapeno's to it? I am thinking of doing that if I can get one gallon from my wife. Should I just put a gallon of finished wine in a glass gallon jug and add the peppers? I am looking for a small amount of heat with the wine.


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 2, 2010)

I was going to add the peppers during the initial fermentation. I am not sure how adding the peppers to the finished wine would work. It might be worth the experiment and you could post your results. I know some people have bottles peppers in there wine. IMO this might be a wine you would want to use early and not age to long. I think Waldo did this and he may be able to give us some insight on this.


----------



## LittleLeroy (Sep 3, 2010)

I think I will give it a try. Do you think I will have a problem with adding the jalapeno's to clear wine and keeping it clear?


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 3, 2010)

I have not ever tried that before. Again go ahead and try and keep us posted on how you make out. If you using this for cooking or yourself it won't mattter much. You could age it longer or filter it to clear it also if it did cloud up.


----------



## Waldo (Sep 4, 2010)

runningwolf said:


> I was going to add the peppers during the initial fermentation. I am not sure how adding the peppers to the finished wine would work. It might be worth the experiment and you could post your results. I know some people have bottles peppers in there wine. IMO this might be a wine you would want to use early and not age to long. I think Waldo did this and he may be able to give us some insight on this.








I did indeed runningwolf and it made on hell of a good cooking wine. Adding the peppers and spices did clud it back up a bit but no concern for a cooking wine. Here is a link to the thread where I made this one


http://forum.finevinewines.com//forum_posts.asp?TID=731&amp;KW=habanero+wine&amp;PN=7


----------



## LittleLeroy (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks Waldo this realy makes me want to try this out. I really loved your label.


----------



## Waldo (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks Jim...Give er a go buddy


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 4, 2010)

Day 6: Squeezed and removed mesh bag of peppers and raisins. Sg is 1.006, racked over to carboys. Still has a very pleasant flavor, followed by intense heat.


----------



## Waldo (Sep 4, 2010)

Heat will get tamer as it ages


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 27, 2010)

Today I finished the label for my Jalapeno Wine. I want to thank the late NorthernWinos for the recipe and Waldo for the use of his picture from his jalapeno several years ago. I plan on bottling this Friday. In addition to the recipe I did make an f-pack with some apple juice. I understand the picture was part of some contest but maybe someone can help explain the details and history of the picture itself.


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 27, 2010)

Hmmmmm.........

Interesante!

I wanna know what the heck you pair this wine with!


----------



## Waldo (Oct 28, 2010)

Love what you put on the label !!!!


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 28, 2010)

Do you drink this or start the BBQ with it?


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 28, 2010)

As your playing the song "ring of fire" you drink it! I understand it is very good in spaghetti sauce and to cook with. Also great for colds. This is a first for me but Waldo has made it and I think a few others on here.


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 28, 2010)

That must be one of Waldo's reindeers holding the glass eh?


----------



## CajunJay (Nov 2, 2010)

2 words! Pineapple Jalapeno. Sweet then hot. Sweetened with pineapple concentrate then cleared. A nice combination IMHO!


----------



## Waldo (Nov 4, 2010)

Typical first reaction on sampling this wine !!


----------



## vcasey (Nov 4, 2010)

Now if only the animation would work on the labels.

The pineapple sounds good and I have some Jalapeno Mead already.........


----------



## OldCanalBrewing (Apr 24, 2012)

My apple jalapeno is now bottled. It still has the green pepper taste, nut then has the kick. I hope it mellows. I added a small label that says "great for cooking too". If its not a good drinker, then it should be fine to deglaze with and such.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 24, 2012)

I would not count on this mellowing out. It is wonderful to cook with!


----------



## Julie (Apr 25, 2012)

Like Runningwolf said I doubt it will mellow out but besides deglazing, try marinating with it, the heat really doesn't carry thru to much.


----------



## OldCanalBrewing (Apr 25, 2012)

Not mellow from heat, but the "green" pepper taste. It is still good though. Not a session wine though.


----------



## tonyandkory (Apr 25, 2012)

I used white grape juice as the base to the batch I made. 
Real hot but tasty, called it Hole Fire Wine.
Try pouring yourself a shot and sip it with a nice beer, mine is good that way.

Recipe:
1/2 lb mixed raisins
6 Anaheim peppers
8 red jalapeno peppers
2 habanero peppers 
1 gallon of welches white grape juice
4 lbs of sugar
1 tsp Lalvin E-1118 (activated)

I chopped the peppers then put ingredients in the blender and then into a mesh bag.

SG 1.130

After only 7 days the sg was at 1.020 and I racked to secondary.


----------



## tonyandkory (Apr 25, 2012)

I think I like your label better but here is mine.


----------

